# 60 Year-Old Python



## markannab (May 6, 2014)

60 Year-Old Python, eh?
There really was a monster under the bed - a huge snake! | Bundaberg NewsMail


----------



## -Peter (May 6, 2014)

they count the growth rings...


----------



## moosenoose (May 6, 2014)

Christmas come early?


----------



## Jacknife (May 6, 2014)

Pretty sure its name was Methuselah.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 12, 2014)

This is why i shut my boys windows at night lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (May 12, 2014)

I think if I found him I'd just get so happy and want to hug him!
i know how excited I got when I saw a small green tree snake in the roof of my grandmas place let alone finding one of these guys


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 12, 2014)

wow,read the comments that have been left ,intersting people displaying there expert knowledge on Australian pythons trying to strangle children,lol


----------



## montysrainbow (May 12, 2014)

They love eating children didnt u know.....obviously im being sarcastic but still i seriously wouldnt want to find one in my babies cot during the night! Just saying.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (May 12, 2014)

Hmm i highly doubt the comment about the red belly black sharing a bed with a 4yr old for company at night is true though i mean come on lol.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1 (May 12, 2014)

my favourite comment is from LindaG31992

'Considering they can actually wrap themselves around a child for warmth and crush it,....'

pure GOLD!!!


----------

